# Inexpensive clay pipe source?



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

Reading around and being a new pipe smoker, I've decided that either a clay or meerschaum pipe might be better for me to use to sample different blends of tobacco. 

I've already found a couple places to find meerschaum pipes. Where can I find simple and inexpensive clay pipes? 


If one must know, I love the bent and full bent styles of pipe. I currently have a couple briar pipes, but want to set those aside until I know what baccy I like.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Lepeltier pipes - The World's finest clay pipes.

is widely regarded as the best, yet affordable, clay pipe owing to their double wall construction.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Lepeltier pipes - The World's finest clay pipes.
> 
> is widely regarded as the best, yet affordable, clay pipe owing to their double wall construction.


Yep, and the bit is vulcanite rather than clay, so it can be clenched in the teeth. They smoke very nicely.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow those are cool pipes. I'd always thought of clay pipes as those crappy thin things.... 

I've got to take a ceramics course for my art degree and I was hoping to try and make a clay pipe while in there...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Lepeltier pipes - The World's finest clay pipes.
> 
> is widely regarded as the best, yet affordable, clay pipe owing to their double wall construction.


Wow. When I hear "clay pipe", I think of the super cheap clay churchwarden I had way back when. These are pretty spiffy!


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> link removed due to noobie status
> 
> is widely regarded as the best, yet affordable, clay pipe owing to their double wall construction.


I had seen those. They look pretty nice. I bet the double-wall design helps with hot burning tobaccos... I kinda like some of the aromatics I've tried recently, so maybe a LePeltier will be a good choice.

My original intention is to use a clay for sampling different baccys, since they are reputed not to ghost much if at all.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone know how those English Style Clays smoke. I found some at a good price at pipeshoppe.com . 

Sorry can't post link ,not enough post yet


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I'm going to call LePeltier tomorrow and order one! Probably a great investment given I'm very early in my pipe smoking journey, and have tons of blends to taste!


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Lepeltier pipes - The World's finest clay pipes.
> 
> is widely regarded as the best, yet affordable, clay pipe owing to their double wall construction.


Regarding the above... I noticed on their web site that you can buy replacement cork joints. Any idea how often these have to be replaced?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry, no. I bet someone else here does.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

Wileyman, I read around about LePeltier pipes, and found at least one mention from an owner that has had one with the original cork for years. They seem cheap enough that it wouldn't be a problem to get a replacement if your cork actually failed.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got off the phone with them. I wish they had an online ordering mechanism... Ended up ordering a Classic in black. Wanted a grey one, but they were out of stock. I'll let y'all know when it gets here, and give it a review. I'll post some pictures too.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's a Lepeltier that was custom made for the Sherlock Holmes Pipe Club of Boston:



















Maybe someday we could get together and have a Puffs BOTL pipe made.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow those are nice, I was thinking of getting one of those big Gandalf looking pipes from the LOTR though.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I here ya Penn. Now if only I could learn to blow colored smoke rings shaped liked ships, I'd be in business.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

Got my pipe today in the mail. Ordered on Friday. QUICK shipping! 

The pipe is very well made and feels good in the hand. It's a bit heavier than the couple briars I have, but that's to be expected. I bet I could run this thing through the dishwasher if I wanted. 

Here it is:


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

I was able to smoke a bowl with it last night, and found that it smokes very well. I didn't plug the hole while packing, but had no problems afterward. Aside from the selected 'baccy being a bit wet and having to relight a few times, the pipe smoked well, and didn't get very warm in the hand.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

How sturdy does it seam? When I think of a clay pipe I picture it being very fragile. I'd like a pipe I can take with me when I go away for a weekend, but I don't want something that I have to babysit or worry about chipping super easy? Would you say it is the same a meerschaum?


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

It's about as sturdy as an average ceramic coffee mug. Doesn't feel fragile at all, but I'm not going to test it by dropping it!


----------



## qar03 (Oct 26, 2009)

FrayAdjacent said:


> I had seen those. They look pretty nice. I bet the double-wall design helps with hot burning tobaccos... I kinda like some of the aromatics I've tried recently, so maybe a LePeltier will be a good choice.
> 
> My original intention is to use a clay for sampling different baccys, since they are reputed not to ghost much if at all.


Hi; I've used a "ceramic" pipe for about 35 years (old college days). They smoke hot...great for those cuts that need heat (coils). They clean up easily. Don't take one that is well lite outside on a cold day!!! The hollow design will eventually take on a brown-stain tone...but only after the hollow, of the bowl, has absorbed a LOT of moisture. The hollow design is much more comfortable to hold. As I was in the Navy and couldn't get cork seals...I used waxed thread...from any "Tandy" shop...wrapped around to form a gasket. Very cheap and a dollars worth of thread lasts forever.

Good Luck!!

V/R

jwg


----------

